# Need Book on Infidelity for the Cheater



## Workingitout (Sep 27, 2010)

Please recommend the best book for the cheating wife to read on infidelity so that she can understand more about why she did what she did. I've read lots on the subject from the faithful spouse's perspective but would like one that is more focused from the perspective of the cheater.


----------



## How2BelieveAndMoveOn (Sep 10, 2010)

"Why Good People Have Affairs"

Totally written for the WS. I read it first as the BS to try and get some persepctive from her side of things. The book is actually written towards WS that ARE STILL IN THE A.

Interested to see if some of our resident experts have an opinion on this book...I thought it was an easy read and did give me some insight into what she MIGHT have been thinking. Remains to be seen what she thinks of it.


----------



## seeking sanity (Oct 20, 2009)

After the Affair and Not Just Friends are also good. Most infidelity books are careful not to vilify the wayward spouse.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

How2BelieveAndMoveOn said:


> "Why Good People Have Affairs"
> 
> Totally written for the WS. I read it first as the BS to try and get some persepctive from her side of things. The book is actually written towards WS that ARE STILL IN THE A.
> 
> Interested to see if some of our resident experts have an opinion on this book...I thought it was an easy read and did give me some insight into what she MIGHT have been thinking. Remains to be seen what she thinks of it.


Are you sure you have the correct title? When I googled it, I came up with "When Good People have Affairs"


Is this the book you were thinking of?
Amazon.com: When Good People Have Affairs: Inside the Hearts & Minds of People in Two Relationships (9780312378479): Mira Kirshenbaum: Books: Reviews, Prices & more


----------



## How2BelieveAndMoveOn (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes, "When..." not "Why...", but it does go into possible reasons why.


----------

